# Roidsseek.net



## weldingman (Feb 27, 2010)

When did this banner pop up? Very strange, they are selling the samething as xxxxxxxx, but at higher prices.


----------



## Getfit75 (Feb 28, 2010)

Came up a few days ago. I was waiting until someone else mentioned it! I havnt seen them on advertise on other forums. Hmmmm


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

If anyone know about this site? I sent them two messages have not heard back.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 1, 2010)

How long ago? If it was the weekend, maybe they were off.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't understand we cant talk about sources, but theres a source banner on this board. wtf


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 1, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I don't understand we cant talk about sources, but theres a source banner on this board. wtf



Please let me state that with all due respect I could'nt care less about sources listed anywhere. Never mentioned any , never will. That's to close to whats known in my hood as " dry snitch'n " for my taste. To be honest I 'm uncomfortable with even brand or lab names being mentioned. I'm still roll'n old school ,all phones are tapped ,all strangers are the police...etc. But that's just me. However your question would seem to be based in logic. But on the cool, Truth is stranger than fiction sometimes. Or as David Lee Roth said " Here we don't worry bout tomorrow cause we sick of these 4 walls, and what you think is nothin might be somethin after all " lol. It is funny though ! lol

Peace and Love


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 1, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I don't understand we cant talk about sources, but theres a source banner on this board. wtf


 
*+ 1*

i was kinda curious about that myself. . . .


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 1, 2010)

It the only source you can name on here and it not get xxxxxxxxx'd out.  I dont get it either, but theres gotta be a good reason why they got to advertise here.  Maybe they're just f'n cool guys :-\


----------



## thesaurus123 (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah pretty curious as well.


----------



## thesaurus123 (Mar 1, 2010)

sponsor btw indeed as suggested?


----------



## TrashMan (Mar 1, 2010)

Too easy to find for my taste.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2010)

they are in a safe  far way place i bet


----------



## ZECH (Mar 1, 2010)

JMO....they probably paid for advertising on this site. Rob makes that decision. But that doesnt mean we back their site and you still take all chances in dealing with them.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2010)

dg806 said:


> JMO....they probably paid for advertising on this site. Rob makes that decision. But that doesnt mean we back their site and you still take all chances in dealing with them.


 
True so do your own research..guys and  gals


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 2, 2010)

they do an advertising exchange program. you get to banner their site if you let them banner your site. i don't really have an opinion if that's a good or bad thing, but it is interesting.

References - Bodybuilding Links, Anabolic Steroids Links


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2010)

dg806 said:


> JMO....they probably paid for advertising on this site. Rob makes that decision. But that doesnt mean we back their site and you still take all chances in dealing with them.



Exactly, they are paying to be here but we are not affiliated with them nor can we make any guarantees about their products and services, however if they start to get complaints we will drop them.


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 2, 2010)

Now world pharma is here today.. I hope this board dont end up like some of the others with tons of spammers pming you about the banners on the page, telling you to order from them.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Now world pharma is here today.. I hope this board dont end up like some of the others with tons of spammers pming you about the banners on the page, telling you to order from them.



we have controls in place to prevent new users from using private messages and from spamming, if you ever get PM spam please forward it to me so I can ban the user.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I don't understand we cant talk about sources, but theres a source banner on this board. wtf



Many boards wont let you talk about non-sponsors, we aren't that crazy here.

If we let people talk about any source, this would become a haven for scammers - no doubt about it. They'd come here to field questions, maybe pump out a couple quick orders, etc etc, seen it before - long story to replay if you can't envision it yourself.

It wouldn't just be a couple members talking about where they get things, it would attract many people who shouldn't be here.


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 2, 2010)

You know i understand why you cant talk about some places but how can you find out anything if you dont ask...what i mean is i have no local gym so i train at home i have no body to talk to about this sort of thing so i joined you guys. Now if i cant ask or find a link from you guys who i become to trust where does someone like me stand.... i have been scammed 3 times in a row now and im wondering how the .... ill ever get on. Sorry but ive had a bad week. MY RANT OVER.
Cheers.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 2, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Now world pharma is here today.. I hope this board dont end up like some of the others with tons of spammers pming you about the banners on the page, telling you to order from them.


 
"roidsdaddy" also


----------



## weldingman (Mar 2, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Many boards wont let you talk about non-sponsors, we aren't that crazy here.
> 
> If we let people talk about any source, this would become a haven for scammers - no doubt about it. They'd come here to field questions, maybe pump out a couple quick orders, etc etc, seen it before - long story to replay if you can't envision it yourself.
> 
> It wouldn't just be a couple members talking about where they get things, it would attract many people who shouldn't be here.


 
ok, now I gottcha , thank's


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> You know i understand why you cant talk about some places but how can you find out anything if you dont ask..



People who feel they can trust you, if you bother getting to know people, can sometimes help. I've been scammed too, it does happen when you are buying gray/black market items that aren't off the shelf. I've seen people SLIGHTLY changing the spelling of their email addresses and member names in order to take people to the cleaners, and I'm convinced one popular long-time mod on another board took me for a couple hundo about 7 years ago and is still around. I remember a mod who took a few people, and eventually ended up shooting himself after being chased on the freeway by the CHP, crazy stories sometimes come out of what started as a few people getting scammed here and there. Simply making every board wide open isn't going to fix anything for anyone, these are drugs and they carry some bad characters with them.

I don't know if they still exist, but in the earlier days there were pay boards and pay sites that had lists of SOME legit suppliers. Since most were pay to advertise, even some of them were sour suppliers, or occasional scammers, somewhat random. Some of these boards have been closed down because of their activity, precisely what we just talked about - making these places havens for advertising, illicit deals, and of course attention from DEA.

If a message board existed where people swapped stolen car parts, do you think the LEOs would be interested in joining up and busting some chops? You bet your ass.

Hence said rules, EVERYONE would flock good bad and ugly and the whole thing would fall with a shitload of pissed off members in the meanwhile. It would not make things 'easier' for everyone, but for a few. Many would suffer and be raked over the coals.

Just think about it and its all pretty clear, plenty of examples that have fallen like  anabolics.com (called A.com by members) was an old pay board that was started by a guy who now runs a supplement company who scammed some people along the way.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 2, 2010)

Did LoneWolf get a taste of the ban hammer?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 2, 2010)

Whoops, just the delete one


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 2, 2010)

To be just raw dog honest, been here since 03 and I've always felt safe here because there was no banners or ads for the purchase of juice. I must admit I was a bit surprized when I seen the ads here, it does make it feel a lil different. However any of my Homies here already know I'm str8t noid anway. lol Banners on a site that advertise copp'n sauce (is just in my mind) a way to draw unwanted attention to the spot. Like Mudge said, if you think that they don't check out what happens on these sites , then you should go look up operation " raw deal". A lot of us that been around this game some years seen it go down . I really believe right or wrong that this place was one of the safer places because there was conversation about compounds, but not an ad say'n " we doin the damn thang, come and get it here". lol I don't know if I'm noid or careful, but I do know I'm not in the joint so I'ma roll with what's been work'n. lol But it does change the feel of the place , it's still home but been remodeled a lil. Real Talk. Just kick'n a point of view


----------



## weldingman (Mar 2, 2010)

Hell, it don't bother me as long as the sight were real, and im pretty good at knowing real.


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 3, 2010)

To be honest i love this board and i have been made very welcome and all my question have always been answered, ive been lifting for many years and i understand there is alot that people keep to there chests i just hope one day i can help as much as i have been helped
Cheers all.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 3, 2010)

likearock said:
			
		

> did lonewolf get a taste of the ban hammer?



???   :d


----------



## Tyler3295 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread. But, maybe someone here has chanced using one of these sites and can let us know of the success? ..or scam?


----------



## red_baron (Apr 21, 2010)

hi bros, i'm roidsseek rep and i would like to know your opinion on us, also i would like to ask Robert why you have removed our banner from your website and forum? were there any complains on us?


----------



## red_baron (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm very curious


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive heard it was bunk ass gear but i dont know first hand


----------



## red_baron (Apr 21, 2010)

who told you this? if somebody has any proves i'm very curious to see them. we are official supplier of geneza and sciroxx and if somebody wants they can check us on their official website. all products are directly from manufacturer and we guaranty the quality.


----------



## red_baron (Apr 21, 2010)

i heard that somebody told that we are scammers 
i can accept that somebody have had delays in shipping, but you should understand that such problems are common for this business, because we are not selling candy. delays doesn't means that we are scammers. everybody who have orders with us received their packages, if the package was lost or seized we reshipped it for free.


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually i read it somewhere on here about some test prop i think it was


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I talked to someone who claimed to get scammed by your guys..


----------



## Robalo (Apr 21, 2010)

Besides that, i've never had an answer to a ticket sent a month ago with some questions.


----------



## red_baron (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Yeah, I talked to someone who claimed to get scammed by your guys..



i repeat once again, delays doesn't means to be scammed. i would like to speak with the guy that told you that it was scammed by us. can you bring him here?


----------



## red_baron (Apr 21, 2010)

Robalo said:


> Besides that, i've never had an answer to a ticket sent a month ago with some questions.



bro, are you sure you wrote a ticket on roidsseek.net, if yes can you please pm me your email address, ticket id or ticket tracking number (you should have all this info in your email) and i will check if there are any tickets from you in our database.
i can accept that maybe some tickets were not answered, but this is caused only by human mistake. usually all tickets are answered in 12-24 hours.
if your ticket has no answer i will recognize our mistake.


----------



## red_baron (Apr 21, 2010)

bros, talk with facts, not only words. if somebody claims that was scammed by us, give me order id, user id, and i will make it clear for everybody, was he scammed or not...


----------



## loveabull1 (Apr 21, 2010)

red_baron said:


> i heard that somebody told that we are scammers
> i can accept that somebody have had delays in shipping, but you should understand that such problems are common for this business, because we are not selling candy. delays doesn't means that we are scammers. everybody who have orders with us received their packages, if the package was lost or seized we reshipped it for free.


  My ass! I might get banned or get a letter bomb from this fucker! But! Fuck roidseek, daddyroids and massroids! I know he owns more! U might pay this site and be a sponser but I got fucked! I'm not showing any love no more! Iv'e given chances and the benifet of the doubt! Written tickets! I'ts been 2 months with massroids who is a sponser here. Daddy is ran by the same fuck! Fuck him! Tell me to wait longer because of shipping delays and Easter! How many others have heard this shit!?? Sorry, but I had to get that off my chest!!!


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

First of all u sure do sound very domestic! are you?


----------



## loveabull1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to hear how many people have recieved a package from these guys. Or just shipping excuses? Post it!! BRO!


----------



## red_baron (Apr 22, 2010)

ohh, our old friend loveabull1, nice to meet you here!!!
lets make it clear for everyone, this fuckin idiot says that we withdrawn money from his credit card, but he made the payment for his order through wu.
now what about his order, it was sent on Mar 18, 2010 and it is now in US, here is what is showing usps:
Your item was processed through and left our xxxx facility on April 9, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
Detailed Results:
Processed through Sort Facility, April 09, 2010, 5:07 pm, xxxxx
Processed through Sort Facility, March 28, 2010, 2:51 pm, KEARNY, NJ Processed through Sort Facility, March 27, 2010, 2:29 pm, KEARNY, NJ 07032


----------



## red_baron (Apr 22, 2010)

just small info to his order
Money *Received* (received  Mar 15, 2010 ) Western Union
Order Created: Mar 12, 2010
              Updated: Mar 15, 2010
*Shippig Delay: *                                                        1 D,                                                         4 h                                                          : 17 m
Sent: Mar 18, 2010
In USA Processed through Sort Facility, March 27, 2010, 2:29 pm, KEARNY, NJ 07032 let see now  what you will say


----------



## fatboyxxl (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW very professional


----------



## weldingman (Apr 22, 2010)

this fuckin idiot says that we withdrawn money from his credit card, but he made the payment for his order through wu.

You dumb mother fucker, who in the fuck do u think u are talking shit to a client like that you piece of shit, fuck you and the goddamn horse you road in on. You mother fucker dont u ever talk to anyone one this goddamn board like that again, banned this retarted fuck, scamming fuck


----------



## red_baron (Apr 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> this fuckin idiot says that we withdrawn money from his credit card, but he made the payment for his order through wu.
> 
> You dumb mother fucker, who in the fuck do u think u are talking shit to a client like that you piece of shit, fuck you and the goddamn horse you road in on. You mother fucker dont u ever talk to anyone one this goddamn board like that again, banned this retarted fuck, scamming fuck



we don't need such a customer who is talking shit about us, i have proved my words about his order and about his payment. I give tit for tat when he told "Fuck roidseek, daddyroids and massroids".
I'm a little bit confused why you and he can talk in a such manner, but i can't while this "client" is talking shit about us without facts


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 22, 2010)

Why not send out some free gear to prove to people you guys are legit?


----------

